# Been running Ipam/Sermorelin (like CJC) for 6 months now - should I take time off?



## paulaner (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been running Ipam with Sermorelin or CJC pre-bed only for 6 months now.  Do I need to take a month off or can I just keep going in perpertuity?

Also are there any tests I should be asking a doc to do to check up on me?

Everything seems fine, I'm only doing it pre-bed because my goals are simply anti-aging (which it has worked somewhat for, with a very youthful appearance).


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems like you can run it indefinitely. A serum HGH or IGF test might help but you would need to dose 1hr before the test.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 2, 2012)

You can run it for as long as you would like to.Your receptors will not down regulate.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, what effects have you noticed in your 6 months of use?


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Healthy looking skin better sleeping better outlook in life.Darker looking hair to name a few.Its like turning back the clock so to speak.As for lifting its good for.healing better pumps stronger lifts in time you will grow more muscle since it releases igf once it passes the liver.


----------

